#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Is gender-based marketing good for business?

## Bhavya

Both women and men have different taste in terms of shopping for products like perfumes, cosmetics, footwear, clothes, food and many other things. So some businesses market their products based on genders, their characteristics and interest. Most of the marketers using gender as a shortcut to get to their target consumers to market their brand and products. What do you think, is gender-based marketing good for business? Let's share your opinions in the comments below!

----------

